# Bacon and Eggs



## KenpoTex (Nov 3, 2004)

A little boy comes down to breakfast. Since they live on a 
farm, his mother asks if he had done his chores. "Not yet,"said the 
little boy. 

His mother tells him no breakfast until he does his chores. 
Well, he's a little ill about this so he goes to feed the chickens, 
and he kicks a chicken. He goes to feed the cows, and he kicks a 
cow. He goes to feed the pigs, and he kicks a pig. He goes 
back in for breakfast and his mother gives him a bowl of dry 
cereal. 

"How come I don't get any eggs and bacon? Why don't I have any 
milk in my cereal?" he asks. 

"Well," his mother says, "I saw you kick a chicken, so you 
don't get any eggs for a week. I saw you kick the pig, so you 
don't get any bacon for a week either I also saw you kick the 
cow, so for a week you aren't getting any milk." 
just then, his father comes down for breakfast and kicks the 
cat half way across the kitchen. The little boy looks up at his 
mother with a smile, and says "Are you going to tell him, or should I?"


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 6, 2004)

Cute, I've heard this one before, but always good for a laugh.

cheers,

Ryan


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 6, 2004)

man....sucks to be him.   :whip:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 6, 2004)

When you're nice to kitty, kitty is your friend.

 Must treat kitty with respect.

 Nice Kitty.


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 6, 2004)

yes ma'am.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 6, 2004)

I like kitties. :uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 6, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I like kitties. :uhyeah:


hey, brother...back of the line.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 6, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> hey, brother...back of the line.



You just confirmed it! Another story of my life..... I'm always late :idunno: 




 :uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 6, 2004)

just fasionably late...


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 6, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> hey, brother...back of the line.


  Ain't no line, fools!  Now go milk the cow!  :whip:


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 6, 2004)

damn......:wah:


----------

